# need info about backstage pass school of gaming



## pramudit (Mar 21, 2012)

i was searching  for college with a degree program for btech in game development and i found backstage pass in digit ft... can anyone tell about its reputation, placement and entrance exam...?
i am currently giving 12th exam and want to join good game developnent college....


----------



## theserpent (Mar 21, 2012)

Well bro,As far as i know AIGA is good.
But i doesnt matter which college you join.It more depends on your research.Most of them just teach the basic's and help you out.You have to do all other stuff.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 21, 2012)

but it does depend on the college from where your pursued your degree....


----------



## theserpent (Mar 21, 2012)

Not much..It depends more on your skill


----------



## pramudit (Mar 21, 2012)

not in india.... first they ask about your college....


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2012)

^^ See,If your DEMO Rell is Excellent no company will ask where you learnt from.
It all depends on your creativity,Of cource you need to learn from a Good College because they will have experts.
P.S:Find out if that college goes depth into each topic,If they dont..I guess search for another college


----------

